# Fische füttern



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Hallo alle,

seit ein paar Tagen werden die meisten meiner Fische zusehens aktiver.

Bei einer Lufttemperatur von 12 Grad und Wassertemperatur von 7-8 Grad, schwammen sie heute abend alle oben und folgten mir rundum den Teich, ich glaube sie hatten Hunger!
Soll man in dieser frühen Jahreszeit schon mit füttern anfangen oder nicht? Das Wasser ist klar und man sieht bis auf den Grund, wird sich das nicht beim Füttern nicht ändern, da mein __ Filtersystem noch im Winterschlaf liegt und ich wollte es erst in einem Monat wieder aufbauen?

Für ein paar übereinstimmende Antworten wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren...

Die trudeln an der Wasseroberfläche rum, als wäre der Frühling kurz vor der Tulpe... Ne Hand voll Schwimmfutter könnte doch nicht schaden oder ?
(zur Zeit 14 Grad !)  :santaclaus: 

Bis später Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Fische sind seit Sonntag ebenfalls aktiv. Da ich aber in den warmen Nachmittagstunden nicht zu Hause bin habe ich einen Futterautomaten angeschafft und ab Montag aktiviert - immer um 15 Uhr wird ca. 1 Hand Futter in den Teich fallen, was auf den Fischbestand bezogen noch sehr wenig ist. Ich habe auch eine mechanische Mini-Filterung aktiviert, d.h., der Biotec36 mit 1/3 der Schwämme läuft, wobei aber Punpe 2 in ca. 60cm Wassertiefe läuft (habe extra eine Aquamax 10.000 in teich gelegt). Im Sommer läuft eine Aquamax 15.000 in ca. 1,8 Meter Tiefe.
Ich bin am Freitag zu Hause und gespannt, wie der Teich ausschaut und ob/wie die Fische das Futter holen.
Sollten die Temperaturen wieder sinken unterbreche ich den Prozess wieder, was ich auch erwarte, da es für 1. Woche Februar viel zu warm ist.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

@Ole,

zugegeben, das mit den übereinstimmenden Antworten war ein bisschen provokativ :twisted: 
Deine drei letzten Sätze jedoch leuchten mir auf jeden Fall ein  und ich denke ich werde mich auch daran halten, weil auch die Meteorologen fürs Wochende wieder Frost gemeldet haben.
Noch eine Überlegung zum Sinkfutter: ich habe im Spàtherbst als die Fische schon in den tiefen Gefilden standen auch mit Sinkfutter gefüttert.
Die Fische beachteten das Futter nicht und es gammelte auf dem Teichboden dahin.

@Norbert,

ich werde für den nächsten Winter das mit der Mini-Filterung auch vorsehen, ist ein guter Gedanke.
Mich interessiert auch stark dein Futterautomat. Im Normalfall füttere ich mein Fische mit der Hand, das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, aber wenn ich in Urlaub bin sollen meine Fische nicht darunter leiden!
Wo hast du ihn gekauft und wieviel kostet er?
Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild von deiner Installation hier reinstellen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

Hallo
Ich hatte noch kein Eis auf dem Teich und konnte deshalb
die ganze Zeit weiterfüttern.
Zwar füttere ich sehr wenig,aber immer mit Fischoel angereichert.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Moin Roland,

ich für meinen Teil füttere die Fische in der kleinen Pfütze garnicht, im Störteich schmeisse ich alle 2 Tage was rein, solange kein Eis drauf ist, unabhängig von der Jahreszeit oder Wassertemperatur. Die momentan gemessenen Wasserwerte sind trotz Fütterung und noch ohne Filteranschluss völlig im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

Hey,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage:

Der Herr Riedel (der mir den Tipp mit diesem Forum gegeben hat), dessen Teich ist schon seit mitte Oktober zugefroren. Auch jetzt noch hat er eine Eisdicke von etwa 35 cm dicke (hat er jedenfalls gesagt). Überlicherweise wäre das bei ihm immer so, vor Mitte April würde das Eis nicht tauen.
(Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denn als ich letztens dort zum Skifahren war hatte es Temperaturen um Minus 20 grad.)

Er meinte das er seine Fische noch nie im Winter gefüttert hätte und trotzdem noch keiner verhungerd wäre. Auch im Sommer sei dies nicht nötig, weil die Fische genügend Nahrung im Teich finden würden.

Es sei denn die Anzahl der Fische wäre für den Teich zu groß, oder der Besitzer des Teiches würde (bewußt oder unbewußt) die Kleinstlebewesen durch UV Strahlen vernichten.

Nun meine Frage, da ich bisher noch keine Fische habe:

Muß man nun füttern oder können sich die Fische "selbst" versorgen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

hallo gunter,

ich denke die frage ob fische  füttern kann man nicht generell bveantworten - sie ist abhängig von der besatzmenge - der art der fische - und der größe und der machart des teiches !

.... z.b. wird es in einem teich mit viel flachzonen und pflanzen immer mehr naturnahrung geben als in einem REINEN koiteich der vom bewuchs meist sehr spärlich ist etc.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

*wegen füttern*

Hallo zusammen,

also seit gestern füttere ich meine Koi wieder in kleinen Mengen.
Ich habe mich testweise dem jetzt wieder aufgetautem Teich genähert
und schon kamen die Fische zu mir geschwommen.
Sie haben dann auch sofort ein paar Körnchen gierig verschluckt.

Also ich denke wenn die Fische fressen wollen, dann sollen sie auch was kriegen.
Mir ging es auch schon anders und ich stand vor dem Teich und sie haben sich nichts aus mir gemacht und meinem Futter.

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo gunter,
> 
> ich denke die frage ob fische  füttern kann man nicht generell bveantworten - sie ist abhängig von der besatzmenge - der art der fische - und der größe und der machart des teiches !
> 
> ...



Hey Jürgen,

heißt das nicht im Umkehrschluß, dort wo man zufüttern muß stimmt etwas nicht ?

Wer füttert in einem Teich in der freien Natur ?

Habne ich zu viele Fische als derTeich ernehren kann , dann muß ich zufüttern. Aber wo ist das noch ein natürlicher Prozess? Ist das dann nicht schon wie Tierhaltung im Stall?

Wenn ein Koiteich von seiner Bauart her gar nicht in der Lage ist durch fehlende Pflanzen genügend Futter für die Fische zu "produzieren", was hat dann ein Koiteich noch mit einem natürlichen Gewässer zu tun.

Sollte man nicht nur soviel Tiere in seinen Teich plazieren, daß sie auch ohne extra Fütterung überleben können?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gunter

wer sagte denn , das ein Koiteich im Garten etwas mit einem natürlichen Gewässer zu tun hatt ?
Ein Aquarium mit Amerikanischen Buntbarschen hatt auch nicht viel mit dem Amazonas zu tun , oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hey Patrick

Weil ich dachte das Forum heißt: "Rund um den Gartenteich" und ein Gartenteich für mich ein stück Natur ist.

Also ich würde mir keinen Teich anlegen nur wegen der Fische willen, sondern wegen des Teiches. Fische sind sicher nur eines von vielen Lebewesen (Tiere und Pflanzen) im Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hey Patrick,

mit den Buntbarschen versucht man ein Stück Amazonas nachzugestalten.

Mit dem Gartenteich ein Stück Gewässer aus unserer Region.

Was aber mit dem Koiteich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Ole schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Meist ist es wohl so, das sich beide für die Gegenseite nicht begeistern können.



Hey Ole,

das ist eine gute Antwort.

Beim durchstöbern hier im Forum (bin ja erst seit drei Wochen dabei) habe ich schon manches Thema gefunden wo Dein oben zitierter Satz bestätigt wurde.

Als Neuling und also quasi als Ausenstehender habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, das die Koiteichbesitzer die etwas weniger toleranten sind.
Da will ich niemand zu nahe treten, aber etliche "Streitgespräche" hier im Forum lesen sich für einen Dritten halt so.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gunter

warum sollte ich weniger tolerant sein ? Es kann doch jeder für sich sellbst entscheiden ob er einen Koiteich oder Goldfischteich oder Naturteich möchte . Wir haben zum Beispiel einen richtigen Naturteich und einen Koiteich . Der Naturteich funzt ohne alle Technick und Futter , der Koiteich nicht . 
Und wenn wir Koi faszinierend finden , wen solls stören ? Nur wirst du wohl sehr selten einen Koiteich finden , an dem nicht zugefüttert wird . Was soll daran falsch sein ? Unnatürlich sind die meissten Gartenteiche , der eine mehr , der andere weniger .


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Ja, unnatürlich sind _alle _Gartenteiche, die keinen direkten Wasseraustausch mit dem Untergrund haben. Also alle Teichschalen Gartenteiche aus Folie, Beton, GFK und Ton. Setzt man auch nur eine Pflanze ein, ist der Teich nicht mehr "natürlich". 

Und eine Unterscheidung in etwas mehr oder etwas weniger natürlich macht nun wirklich keinen Sinn. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hey Patrick

ich habe nicht gesagt das Du weniger Tolerant bist.

Ich habe nur geschrieben das ein Dritter den Eindruck hat das die Leute mit einem Koiteich weniger Tolerant sind gegenüber den Leuten mit einen "einfachen" Naturteich als umgekehrt. Zumindest habe ich dieses Gefühl hier im Forum.



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Unnatürlich sind die meissten Gartenteiche , der eine mehr , der andere weniger .



Das ist es was ich meine!

Ich habe bisher nur ein "Loch" mit Wasser drin, gehöre also weder zu der einen noch zu der anderen Seite.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

@azurit  

Erkläre mir mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen einem

   Koiteich, Goldfischteich und einem Naturteich   

Auf die Typisierung bin ich mal gespannt 

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

hallo zusammen, 

auch wenn ich nicht aufgefordert worden bin möchte ich mioch mal an einen erklärungsversuch wagen.

*Naturteich* ist vermutlich am einfachsten zu erkären - einfach ein teich mit keiner bis minimaler technik - größere flachbereiche - starke artenreiche bepflanzung - kein bis geringer fiscbesatz.

*Koiteich* dominiert durch steile ufer und großer tiefe um auf kleinstem raum wassermenge zu erzielen - aufgrund von (meist) zu hoher besatzdichte und dementsprechendem schadstoffanfall ist eine sehr hochwertige großdimensionierte technik von nöten - da steilufer keine bepflanzung zulassen ist oft nur ein kleiner flachbereich und pflanzbereich anzutreffen - oder ein ausgelagerter pflanzbereich - das koi und unterwasserpflanzen auf kriegsfuß stehen sind auch keine unterwasserpflanzen anzutreffen. aufgrund der möglichen größe von koi sind diese teiche meist auch ein wenig größer geartet.

*Naturnaher Fischteich* ist die machart in die ich meinen teich einordne  - grundsätzlich wehre ich mich gegen den begriff goldfischteich - erinnert mich sehr an meine jugend und das wasserglas in dem ein goldi schwamm (wobei ich manche teiche auch heute noch damit vergleiche:cry:  ) 
diese teichmachart versucht beide oben genannten eigenschaften zu kombinieren und ist in ihrer auslegung sehr gefächert anzutreffen.

.......... natürlich erhebt diese beschreibung kein anrecht auf vollständigkeit - sie spiegelt nur meine persöhnliche sichtweise und die primären merkmale .

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

Hallo

Jürgen hatt dies sehr schön beschrieben und dem möchte ich auch nicht viel hinzufügen . 
Unser Naturteich , oder auch Weiher genannt , ist ein Gewässer welches als Fischweiher ausgelegt ist und weder Folie noch Technik besitzt . Vor vielen Jahren hatt dort eine Firma Kies abgebaut und das Loch ist mit Grundwasser vollgelaufen . Das ist in meinen Augen ein Naturteich .

@Jürgen , sorry wegen dem Ausdruck Goldfischteich , iss mir halt so eingefallen weil wir vor dem Koiteich einen sogenannten Goldfischteich hatten . Der war auch wie dieses besagte Glas , viel zu klein , nur 720 liter .


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

Hey Ole,

die Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Ein Koiteichbesitzer ist wohl jeman der einen Koi-Teich besitzt.

Und ein Koi Teich ist den Augen eines Außenstehenden ein Teich mit überwiegend Koi. Und in den Augen eines Koiteichbesitzers (was das ist sie oben) ein Teich der in seiner Beschaffenheit speziell auf die besonderen Haltunsbedingungen von Koi zugeschnitten.

Wobei sich die "besonderen Haltungsbedingungen" sicher hauptsächlich auf die Zucht konzentrieren. Denn nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen wir der Koi seine typische Form und Farbe und auch seine Größe erreichen, was ihm wiederum in den Augen von den Züchtern so einzigartig macht. Dazu gehört sicher auch ein spezielles Futter.

Sicher kann ein Koi auc in jedem anderen Teich leben, allerdings wird er dort eben nicht solche "spektakulären" Farben, Formen und Größen annehmen.
Ich selber habe schon mal einen Koi aus der Saale geangelt.

Der Koi mag durcaus zu recht als der "König" der Gartenteichfische bezeichnet werden. Allerdings ist dieser Titel nicht automatich auch auf dem Besitzer übertragbar, obwohl dies manch einer insgeheim hofft. Jedenfalls kann ich dieses Eindruck bei mancen leider nicht erwehren.


Gruß Gunter


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Moin ,

Diskutieren hier ist eine Sache, persönliche Angriffe eine andere. Nochmal, für einige, die das anscheinend nicht so klar verstehen wie ich das bereits mehrfach ankündigte :

*Sollte jemand persönlich beleidigend werden, ist er raus ! Und ich mach da keine Unterschiede, wie lange, wie fachkompetent und intensiv hier jemand tätig ist !*

Haben wir uns verstanden ? Hoffentlich .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

Halllo, 
hab i's mir doch glei scho 'dacht.

So wie in einer Beitragsüberschrift Begriffe wie füttern, oder UVC auftauchen, kann man das Ergebnis abwarten.     

Nix für ungut und Grüße aus Bayern, 
r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Tja Rainer,

wo du recht hast, haste recht ...     ... wird Zeit,daß sich einige langsam wieder in ihren Teichen abkühlen können, anstatt ihren Frust hier im Forum abzulassen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Ole,

ich unterscheide sehr wohl was vorher geschrieben wurde, allerdings mit einem kleinen, feinen Unterschied ... komischerweise findet man bei gewissen Streit-/Reizthemen immer wieder diesselben Leute   

Es gibt gewisse Momente im Leben, da hält man sich einfach raus .... und hält einfach die "Schnauze", weils bessere Momente des "Streites" gibt, wo es wirklich darauf ankommt, seine Meinung kundzutun.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Ole,



			
				Ole schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Dann les doch noch mal nach!!!!!
> Das Thema Füttern und Koi -Gartenteich pp. ist wohl nicht mit Streß belastet.
> Aber irgendjemand war der Meinung, dass man in diesem Thema auch mal ansprechen sollte, dass
> ...



Merkst du eigentlich, daß du immer beim gleichen Thema an die Decke gehst ? Merkst du das ? Und dann ausfallend bzw. persönliche Angriffe startest ? Warum lässt du dich provozieren ? Keep cool .....



			
				Ole schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn Dir das nicht passt, lösche doch einfach und zensiere*.



Hier wird nix zensiert oder gelöscht ... warum sollten wir das tun ? Das haben wir noch nie gemacht und werden wir auch nie machen, ausser es artet in Beleidungen und sonstige Verunlimpfungen aus.



			
				Ole schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber ich werde selbst entscheiden, wann ich meinen Mund aufmache und wann ich ihn halte.*



Wann du etwas schreibst werde ich dir bestimmt weder verbieten noch vorschreiben sondern *wie* du etwas schreibst und in welchem Tonfall ! Verstanden ? Ich hoffe es für dich und gebe dir den guten Rat, es nicht auf die Spitze zu treiben .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

*....*

Juhu Ole  : 



> 1. Ich raste nicht aus


und wie du austickst, das fällt nicht nur mir auf, anderen Personen auch ...



> 2. Die Vorbelastung aus anderen Streitthemen scheint mir derart   nachzuhängen, dass es aus jetziger Sicht kaum mehr möglich erscheint
> Stellung zu beziehen, da in alle Wörter negatives interpretiert wird.
> Wenn ich einen neuen Account eröffne, ändert sich das sofort. Warum eigentlich. Oder dachtest Du, hier hat jeder nur einen?????  dea:


Es hängt dir nichts nach, bloß sieht man komischerweise immer die gleichen Symptome bei dir .... ob hier Leuds mehrere Accounts haben ist mir recht schnuppe ... spielt auch hier bei unserer Diskussion keine Rolle



> 3. Hier stehen Buchstaben und mehr nicht. Ein Tonfall läßt sich nicht erkennen :!:  :!:  :!:


 :twisted:  ... axo, stimmt, ich interpretiere da was rein ... sorry   



> 4. Es geht nicht um das Thema füttern


wer weiss .... vielleicht doch ?



> 5. es geht um falsche Mutmaßungen eines Einzelnen, der provokates schreibt und der sich eins ins Fäustchen lacht
> 6. Da mach ich dann meinen Mund auf


Kannste ja auch, deinen Mund aufmachen, no Prob. Bloß in einem anständigen Ton. Und wenn es dich ankotzt, warum lässt du ihn ned einfach schreiben ? Warum fühlst du dich alleine angesprochen ? Warum "kotzen" Patrick , JürgenB oder die anderen Koi-Besitzer nicht rum ? Weil sie die Faust im Sack machen ? Oder ihn doch fachlich "bombadieren" ?   



> 7. Von Dir nehme ich keinen Rat diesbezüglich an. Ich bin alt genug
> Du reagierst nicht anders, nur jetzt in anderen Foren.


Das erwarte ich von dir auch mittlerweile nicht mehr um ehrlich zu sein, dafür biste selbst Forenerfahren, um endlich zu sehen, wie es läuft. 
Für meinen Teil reagiere ich darauf anders, da ich nun objektiv bewerten muss/will was abgeht. Ausserdem lernt man auch in meinem Alter mit der Zeit, gewisse Dinge unter "Quatsch" einfach laufen zu lassen. Ich reagiere auf solche Art von Provokationen einfach nicht mehr, weil mir einfach erstens die Zeit dazu zu schade ist und zweitens gibt es immer solche Leute provozieren, und die leben halt z.B. von dir,sodaß sie Antworten erhalten ... 



> 8. Du sprichst doch selbst nur noch von Löschung des Accounts pp.
> ist das keine Zensur?????


Häh ? Was heisst hier "nur noch" ? Hab ich was verpasst ? 

Das ist keine Zensur sondern eine Massnahme, entweder ein schwerwiegender Verstoss oder mehrere Verstöße gegen die Forumsregeln, Zensur geht anders. Ausserdem solltest du bemerkt haben, das hier keiner mehr etwas an Beiträgen ändern kann, ohne eine "Unterschrift" zu hinterlassen ....



> 9. Jetzt sind wir wieder beim Thema, dass ich hiermit beende :!:



Ja klar Ole, typisch, etwas angefangen und gleich wieder beenden,kenn ich irgendwoher, so gehts auch .... weglaufen ... sollte ich mir auch mal angewöhnen   

Na denn ... trotzdem nen schönen Abend


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Ole  : ,

wenn du wüsstest, wie ich hier die Ruhe in Person bin ...  : 

Zu deinem erneuten Beitrag sag ich nur eins : Gute Nacht und schlaf mal ne Runde drüber , lies es dir nochmal durch, vielleicht weisste dann, wovon ich rede. Ansonsten könnte ich deinen Beitrag als Aufforderung sehen und deiner Bitte nach kommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

ich denke es reicht jetzt, und zwar dürft ihr euch beide an der __ nase halten - tommi wie auch ole - typisches beispiel von schlechter laune - scheiß wetter und ein wort oder ein satz den man auf zwei verschiedene arten auslegen kann von gunter.

also jungs - das wars und morgen réden wir wieder alle in ruhe über andere themen und dieses thema weiter - also wirklich, einen richtigen grund für die letzten postings findet man nicht - und ihr beide findet den grund in ein paar tagen auch nicht mehr ..............

also was haltet ihr davon - wir lassen es wirklich sein und machen weiter wie bisher - keiner soll sich auf der nase tanzen lassen aber auch nicht gleich die laune in die worte einbinden - aber was schlimmes war ja wirklich nicht ............

also los begrabt das kriegsbeil - es war die worte nicht wert!

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo ADMIN!!

Warum immer halbe Sachen.
Nur meine PN gelöscht???
Wo Du sie doch immer so gerne mitliest.

Der Satz:" Jetzt kannst Du mich löschen" ist in meinen Augen unmißverständlich und läßt wohl kaum irgendwelche Spielräume zu.
Wenn Du schon anfängst zu löschen; dann bitte ganz und nicht erst mal die PN und dann mal sehen was kommt.
Aber das scheint Dir ja Spaß zu machen. Haste beim letzten Mal auch so gemacht. 

Also nochmal: *L Ö S C H E N*


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Ich glaub ich spinne , was geht denn hier ab ?
Schafft man es hier denn nicht sich friedlich zu einigen ?   
Ich kann zwar nur noch Tommis Sätze lesen , die sind aber auch keineswegs friedlich oder beruhigend . Das Ole auf der Palme war kann ich mir vorstellen , nur warum haut man in diesem Moment dazwischen mit Drohungen ? Ole hätte sich auch sellbst wieder beruhigt und vieleicht entschuldigt . Wir sind fast alle erwachsene Menschen , da nützen Drohungen zum falschen Zeitpunkt überhaupt nichts , im Gegenteil .
Ich kann Jürgen nur recht geben , typischer Fall .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

weisste eigentlich, wie lächerlich du dich imo machst ? Mach nur weiter so ... bis du all deine Beiträge gelöscht hast, du schadest nicht mir persönlich, sondern den Leuten hier im Forum und das lieber Jens, ist traurig.

Ich hätte dich wie gewünscht löschen können, dachte aber,daß du dich wieder einkriegst ... dem ist leider nicht so, schade.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo ADMIN!

Du hast rein gar nichts verstanden.

Hier wurde gepostet, dass die Streitgespräche unter Beteiligung von "Koiteichbesitzern" für das Forum nachteilig aufgefasst werden.
Les das doch noch einmal nach.

Dieses wurde durch Deine Person wohl auch bestätigt.
Nur aus diesem Grunde habe ich alles von mir geschriebene gelöscht.
Ich möchte auf gar keinen Fall dem Treiben hier weiteren Nährboden verschaffen.
Das ich nicht nur ******* geschrieben habe, hoffe ich mal.
Meinen grundsätzlichen Standpunkt dazu kennst Du nach Reiners Abgang.

Die Tatsache das Du glaubst, dass ich *Dir* damit schaden will, zeugt schon von einem gewissen Maß an Überheblichkeit.
Hier sind so viele Leute aktiv, denen ich nicht das Wasser reichen kann.
Da machen meine Beiträge den Kohl wohl nicht fett.

Sei doch froh darüber; der Zoffer ist raus. Aber der läßt sich genauso wenig verbiegen wie andere. Seine ehemaligen Postings können nun auch keinem mehr Anlaß zur Kritik über dieses Forum geben.

Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Sachen wie lächerlich machen. 
Denke immer an das Glashaus, gell


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hai

das Problem für uns " Koiteichbesitzer " besteht nicht nur hier in diesem Forum sondern auch in anderen Gartenteichforen . Wir sind halt bei vielen "Gartenteichbesitzer "nicht so gerne gesehen . Viele denken , wir wären überheblich , wollten mit den Königen aus dem Garten protzen . Ein Koiteich sei ja nur was für Neureiche oder welche die es gerne wären . In den Medien erscheinen Koi ja auch immer öfter , werden mit viel Geld in Verbindung gebracht , Koihalter schon fast als Spinner dagestellt . Genau diese Meinung zieht sich wie ein roter Strich durch manche Gartenteichforen , da kann man schon mal ausrasten .
Am besten wird es sein , nur bei gleichgesinnten zu schreiben , in so genannten Koiforen . Dort sind die Vorurteile wenigstens nicht vertreten .
Manch einer dachte halt dieses Forum heisst Rund um den Gartenteich  weil es hier um Naturteiche geht , nicht um arrogante Koiteichbesitzer .
Hätte Jürgen nicht den Unterschied auf die spitzfindige Frage nach dem Unterschied Koiteich - Gartenteich - Naturteich erklärt , hätte ich mich vermutlich in diesen Streit verwickeln lassen und wäre nun an Oles Stelle .
@Ole
nein , du hast nicht nur " ******** " geschrieben , ich habe viel auf deine Meinung gegeben und finde es traurig , das deine Mitgliedschaft hier so endet . Ich hoffe , du läst mir deine E-Mail Adresse zukommen , damit wir weiter über Ozon und Vorfilterung discutieren können , man kann nur voneinender lernen . Ich wünsche dir alles Gute .


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gast


hast du den Text vergessen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

ich denke man sollte nicht unbedingt sagen das Koi-Teich Besitzer/Betreiber nicht gerne gesehen sind in Foren in denen es um 
"Gartenteiche" geht. Ich denke vielmehr das die meisetn Koiteiche eben wegen der Fische und nicht wegen der Pflanzen entstanden sind. Somit
sind es zwei völlig verschiedene Systeme. Ich spreche jetzt nicht von allen, es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Teiche die beides repräsentieren. 
Allerdings ist es ganz einfach so das die meisten Koi-Teiche eben "hoch technisiert" sind und die "normalen Goldfischteiche" eben mit einem minumim an Technik laufen. Wenn nun zwei Mitglieder aus diesen beiden Bereichen aufeinandertreffen, dann ist dort sicherlich ein gewisses Potential an "Diskussionsstoff" vorhanden.
Frag doch mal einen "normalen" Teichbesitzer was ein IKS ist, ich denke da wirst Du nicht viele finden die das wissen.

Desweiteren halte ich die Aussage/Vorurteil das Koi-Teichbesitzer neureiche Jupies oder Angeber sind für schlichtweg falsch.
Wieviele Leute gibt es denn die einen solchen Teich besitzen und sich nicht mit ihren Bildern/Meinungen im Internet darstellen. Mein Grossvater z.b. besitzt Koi's schon seid weit über 20 Jahren, die hat erselber damals aus Japan mitgebracht, da hat bei uns noch keiner davon gesprochen.

Iche denke mal das es ganz normal ist das sich in solchen Foren (welches auch immer, egal um welches Thema es sich handelt) es immer solche Streitereien geben wird. So auch meine eigene Erfahrung.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich nur noch sagen : Jedem das seine !

Gruss
Jens Dreiser
( www.der-teich.de)


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gast
> 
> 
> hast du den Text vergessen ?



Sorry, ging ein wenig daneben. aber jetzt sollte es gehen ...

gruss
Jens D.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hi Patrick, 



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Viele denken , wir wären überheblich , wollten mit den Königen aus dem Garten protzen . Ein Koiteich sei ja nur was für Neureiche oder welche die es gerne wären . In den Medien erscheinen Koi ja auch immer öfter , werden mit viel Geld in Verbindung gebracht , Koihalter schon fast als Spinner dagestellt . Genau diese Meinung zieht sich wie ein roter Strich durch manche Gartenteichforen , da kann man schon mal ausrasten.



daß sich sowas in den Foren findet, liegt am Ende daran, daß sich solche Ansichten in den Köpfen von Leuten festsetzen. Ich habe bis heute nicht begriffen, weshalb mancher so großen Wert darauf legt, sich in die eine oder andere Richtung abzugrenzen. 

Als Außenstehender kann man über die hier anfänglich gebrachte Klassifizierung von verschiedenen Teichtypen nur schmunzeln. Das Geschriebene klassifiziert da eher den Verfasser, als alles andere ...  



> Am besten wird es sein , nur bei gleichgesinnten zu schreiben , in so genannten Koiforen . Dort sind die Vorurteile wenigstens nicht vertreten.



Besser wäre es, hier plumpe Provokationen und deren Verfasser verbal am Kragen zu schnappen und sie mit ihrer eigenen Argumentation an die Wand zu schreiben. Daraus lernt dann derjenige, viele andere Leser gleich mit und Nachahmern vergeht irgendwann die Lust. Das klappt allerdings nur, wenn Tommi es irgendwann doch noch lernt, wie man daraus entstehenden Streit tatsächlich schlichtet, statt ihn noch weiter zu eskalieren. 



> @Ole Ich hoffe , du läst mir deine E-Mail Adresse zukommen , damit wir weiter über Ozon und Vorfilterung discutieren können , man kann nur voneinender lernen . Ich wünsche dir alles Gute .



Ich hoffe mal, daß man die Diskussionen mit Ole an irgendeiner anderen Stelle vorsetzen kann. Interessant waren sie allemal. Im Zweifelsfall will ich auch 'ne e-mail-Adresse! 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

sorry das ich als Gast hier rumschreibe, habe aber keine Lust mich extra dafür anzumelden.   



			
				Lars Dettmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, daß man die Diskussionen mit Ole an irgendeiner anderen Stelle vorsetzen kann. Interessant waren sie allemal. Im Zweifelsfall will ich auch 'ne e-mail-Adresse!
> 
> MfG Lars



das ist bestimmt möglich ...
Aber wie vorher schon gesagt, es ist immer ein wenig "diskussionsbedarf" zwischen "Koiteich-Besitzern" und "Gartenteichbesitzern". 
Was allerdings nicht vom wesentlichen ablenken sollte (in Bezug auf Fischhaltung)

Gruss 
Jens D.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Jens, 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sorry das ich als Gast hier rumschreibe, habe aber keine Lust mich extra dafür anzumelden.



stört mich mal nicht ... 



> Aber wie vorher schon gesagt, es ist immer ein wenig "diskussionsbedarf" zwischen "Koiteich-Besitzern" und "Gartenteichbesitzern".
> Was allerdings nicht vom wesentlichen ablenken sollte (in Bezug auf Fischhaltung)



Das Schlimme für mich sind dabei die "Argumente" von einzelnen "Nicht-Koi-Teich-Besitzern". Wenn ich Knowhow in Sachen Fisch und Zusammenhänge im Biotop Teich suche, finde ich das zuerst in den eher "koi-lastigen" Foren. Schau Dich hier oder in Deinem Forum um. Die mit Sachverstand in der Hinsicht sind überwiegend Leute mit 'nem Koi-Teich. Diverse Versuche, die Koihaltung zum Ziel von pauschaler Kritik zu machen, geht schon deshalb aus Sicht eines Forums vor's Knie. Man denke sich aus diesem oder Deinem Forum die Koi-Leute weg. Was dann bleibt, ist nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. 

Es gibt die unterschiedlichsten Wege, einen Teich zu bauen, zu besetzen und zu betreiben. Die jeweiligen Anhänger der einen oder anderen Richtung können aber immer auch von den Anderen lernen. Wer da meint, abgrenzen zu müssen, gehört an die Wand getackert. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Da ich das Thema reingestellt habe, möchte ich auch mein Senfkörnchen hinzugeben.
Nicht im Traum habe ich daran gedacht, dass "füttern", "UVC" und wer weiss was noch "Reizthemen" sind, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich das Thema nicht reingestellt.
Also werde ich in der nächsten Zukunft kein Thema mehr reinsetzen bis ich weiss, dass es nicht zu provokant ist.
Übrigens war Ole nicht der Provokateur, nur er ist auf die Provokation angesprungen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

hallo tommi hallo ole,

wie aus verschiedenen nun getätigten posting ersichtlich teilen sich die meinungen über das gesagte doch einwenig - ich sehe das problem in bezug auf koi und gartenteich in keiner weise - da beide in symbiose leben und jeder *Teichbesitzer* nur davon lernen kann.

was mich mehr frustet ist die absolut unnötige eskalation von zwei menschen, die ich beide achte und die in meinen augen wertvolle mitglieder dieses forums sind - menschlich wie auch fachlich.


ole - ich bitte dich um verständniss für tommi - da dieser aus verschiedenen negativerlebnissen die das forum schon erschüttert haben - versucht solche dinge schon im keim zu ersticken - zwar nach meiner meinung  nicht unbedingt  psychologisch ganz gelungen in wort und schrift - aber aus der sorge um den frieden im forum geboren.

gleichzeitig kann ich aber nicht verstehen daß du genauso gegenargumetieren mußt - wenigstens einer sollte doch noch in der lage sein seinen frust zu verbeißen.

wenn du schreibst daß du dir nicht auf der __ nase rumtanzen lassen willst und deine meinung kundtun - dann sei gewiss daß du in mir einen totalen verfechter dieser theorie hast. (wie ja leider nicht nur einmal unter beweiß gestellt)

tommi - ich gebe dir volkommen recht in deiner handlungsweise und deinen beweggründen - doch ein wenig mehr fingerspitzengefühl an der richtigen stelle fände ich schon angebracht.

und nun jens und tommi, fände ich es an der zeit euch zu besinnen und euch gegenseitig wieder aufeinander zuzubewegen - im sinne der fairness - der virtuellen freundschaft und zum nutzen der gemeinschaft des forums und nicht zuletzt im sinne des normalen menschenverstandes !!

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hi Lars,



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jens,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht mir hier nicht um irgendein Forum, weder um meines noch um dieses hier, ich wollte mich nur in meinem ersten Posting nicht annoym bleiben und sagen/schreiben wer ich bin.

Nun sicher hast Du Recht was die Fischhaltung betrifft. Da haben die "Koiteich-Besitzer" die __ Nase vorn, was das Know-How in Sachen  Wasserwerte usw. betrifft, aber warum ist es denn so ?????
Ich selber pflege sehr viele, sehr unterschiedlich Fischarten, vielleicht mehr als manch andere, und habe trotzdem keinen "hochtechnischen Teich"/Aquarien, es kommt halt immer drauf an was man will, bzw. nach meiner Meinung, was für die Fische am besten ist !!!

Aber vielleicht ist es das beste wenn wir per Mail weiter machen, es wird sons zu sehr OFF-Topic. Meine Mail-Adresse findest Du denke ich  :razz: 

Gruss
Jens D.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Roland,



			
				rweier schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich das Thema reingestellt habe, möchte ich auch mein Senfkörnchen hinzugeben.
> Nicht im Traum habe ich daran gedacht, dass "füttern", "UVC" und wer weiss was noch "Reizthemen" sind, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich das Thema nicht reingestellt.
> Also werde ich in der nächsten Zukunft kein Thema mehr reinsetzen bis ich weiss, dass es nicht zu provokant ist.
> Übrigens war Ole nicht der Provokateur, nur er ist auf die Provokation angesprungen.



glaube mir, Du hast mit diesem Streit nichts zu tun, Dein Posting war ligitim und hat nichts mit dem Streit zu tun, das hätte jeder andere auslösen können. Und glube mir, ich habe da ein wenig Erfahrung  :razz: 

Gruss
J.D.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo tommi hallo jens!!



sorry, aber ich denke ich habe da jetzt ein bischen Durcheinander reingebarcht, ich vermute mal Du meinst den andernen Jens (Ole),oder ?

Gruss

Jens D.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

hallo jens,

jo - jetzt hab sogar ich geschnallt wer du bist   - nur da ole nun auch als gast geschrieben hat habe ich doch glatt durcheinander gewürfelt.

ich habe meinen text dementsprechend korrigiert.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Tommi
Was geht denn hier ab,warum geht Ole aus dem Forum raus?Seit wann schreibt Jens D von der Teich de hier.
Und dann als Gast,bei ihm kann man nicht als Gast schreiben.
Es juckt in meinen Fingern auch meinen Senf dazu zugeben,aber dann 
finde ich bestimmt nicht den richtigen Ton.
Und dann geht es mir wie Ole.
Lesen kann ich ja nur deine antworten, die von Ole nicht,aber ich muss Azurit recht geben,das richtige Händchen hast du nicht gehabt.
Wenn ich so überlege Lars D ist nur noch selten im Forum ,Ole geht weg, Dancer ist fort,eigendlich traurig das so viele gute Leute nicht mehr aktiv sind.Mal sehen wie es hier weiter geht.In einem gebe ich ole recht man kann nicht jedem Spinner der hier schreibt eine Plattform für seinen mist  geben den er hier loswerden will.Da muss es auch mal geduldet werden das sich User wie Ole auch mal hart wehren und für ihre Meinung eintreten,zumal er damit nicht alleine ist.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Silvia,

brauchst dich doch nix entschuldigen, du bist gewiss nicht der Auslöser für diesen zwischenzeitlichen Disput .... keine Bange, es iss alles ok.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hey Leute,

habe ich etwa mit meiner Meinung Ole so provoziert, daß er jetzt aus dem Forum geflogen ist ?

Was hat Ole denn eigentlich geantwortet auf mein Posting von 13.56 Uhr ?

Leider arbeite ich am Wochenende, so daß ich leider nicht lesen konnte worum es ging. Ole hat ja auch viele seiner Beiträge gelöscht.

Vielleicht könnte mir mal jemand mitteilen was passiert ist. Ich fühle mich schon ein wenig „schuldig“ weil Ole ausgerechnet unmittelbar nach meinem Posting einen Beitrag geschrieben hat, wegen dem er sofort vom Admin abgemahnt wurde und in Folge dessen er jetzt rausgeflogen ist.

Ich habe nicht gegen Ole, im Gegenteil ein paar Beiträge weiter oben habe ich mich doch noch voll hinter seine Meinung gestellt.

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was los war. Gerne auch per Mail oder PN 
Themen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gunter

Ole ging halt auf Sticheleien ein , du musst doch am besten wissen , wie diese gemeint waren .
Tja , so sind sie halt :
Als Neuling und also quasi als Ausenstehender habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, das die Koiteichbesitzer die etwas weniger toleranten sind. 
Da will ich niemand zu nahe treten, aber etliche "Streitgespräche" hier im Forum lesen sich für einen Dritten halt so.

Du wirst wohl recht haben mit deiner Meinung  :cry: 
Böse Koiteichbesitzer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

wenn ich schon gestichelt haben soll, dann doch eher gegen Dich:



			
				Gunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Patrick
> 
> ich habe nicht gesagt das Du weniger Tolerant bist.
> 
> ...



Allerdings weis ich noch immer nicht was Ole geschrieben hat.

Er wollte von mir wissen, was, meiner Meinung nach, ein Koi-teich und was ein Koi-teich-besitzer ist.
Leider kann man ja auch die Frage nicht mehr lesen. Zwar habe ich nicht ganz verstanden was er damit bezweckt hat, mit der Fragestellung (vielleicht auch nur Stichelei), aber ich habe geantwortet, so wie ich die Sache sehe und wie sie sich für mich darstellt.

Offensichtlich hat sich danach Ole im Ton vergriffen, was ich jedenfalls aus der "Abmahnung" vom Admin schliese.

Leider weis ich nicht wie der Text war, würde mich aber schon interessieren.

Wenn ich schreibe, daß ich hier im Forum herauslese, das die Leute mit den Koiteichen die etwas weniger toleranten sind, dann ist dies meine Meinung.
Ole ist offensichtlich so wenig tolerant, daß er dies nicht tolerieren konnte, jedenfalls schließe ich das aus seinen jetzt nicht mehr lesbaren Beiträgen und den Beiträgen anderer dazwischen.

Hey Patrick,

wie schreibst Du so schön:



			
				azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Böse Koiteichbesitzer



Nicht alle sind gleich, aber einigen möchte ich Dein Prädikat auch gerne verleihen.

Der gute Herr Riedel, der mir den Hinweis zu diesem Forum gegeben hat, riet mir auch mich von Themen wie KOI usw. fernzuhalten, weil seiner Meinung nach nur der dort akzeptiert würde, der sich den gängigen Meinungen der arrivierten Mitglieder anschließen würde.

Ich denke so unrecht hatte er nicht.

Danke auch an den User der mir per PN den Rat gegeben hat sich aus diesen Themen rauszuhalten.

Diesen Rat werde ich versuchen zu befolgen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gunter

und was wolltest du mit diesen Sticheleien gegen mich bewirken ? 
Bin ich hier der einzige mit Koi ? Wohl kaum , allso hast du doch alle Koibesitzer angesprochen und nicht nur mich . Ole gehört nun mal auch dazu , er hatte dir halt nur alls erster geantwortet , ich habe leider das ganze nicht verfolgen können . 
Das Ole nicht tolerant ist kann ich dir leider nicht bestätigen , das er rausgeflogen ist auch nicht .
Was die Meinung des Herr Riedel bedrifft :
weil seiner Meinung nach nur der dort akzeptiert würde, der sich den gängigen Meinungen der arrivierten Mitglieder anschließen würde .
Dies ist doch wohl ausgemachter Unsinn .
Aber vieleicht hättest du seinen Rat doch besser befolgen sollen , als toleranter Naturteichbesitzer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Sorry , war nicht angemeldet


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Tommi

war nicht anonym , hatte mich nur vergessen anzumelden und dies danach auch auch gestanden . Ich stehe zu meinen Worten , nicht das noch ein anderer in Verdacht gerät . :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

*...*

.... habs gemerkt Patrick   ... aber zu dem zeitpunkt war dein anderer Post noch nicht da .... deswegen hab ich meins wieder gelöscht


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hey,
hier ist ja richtig Stimmung in der Bude.
Kann man bei der Party noch mitmachen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gunter!

Was Deine Postings betrifft, so denke ich kann man sagen, dass sie schon provozierend geschrieben waren.
Und völlig losgelöst von jeglicher Motivation wird ein Autor das wohl nicht schreiben.
Ich habe genauer nachgehakt, weil mich interessierte, wie Du die selbst genannten Begrifflichkeiten für Dich interpretierst oder definierst.
Für mich bleibt da unterm Strich stehen, dass von Dir alle Teichbesitzer, die Koi halten, zu der Sparte "weniger tolerant" und "eingebildet" (von wegen Könige im Teich) gehören.
Das ist *meine I*nterpretation Deinen geschriebenen Zeilen.
Ich denke durch die "Vorwarnung" des Herren Riedel bist Du mit Vorurteilen belastet, und sicherst seine Warnung über Nachforschungen im Forum ab. Wie schnell passen da ein paar Zeilen ist das angekündigte Muster.
Und wenn Du solche Sätze schreibst, solltest Du auch damit rechnen, dass sich darüber einer beschwert. Und ich zähle mich zu denjenigen, die da nicht einsehen, warum man immer die Klappe halten sollte.
Das ist aber eigentlich alles kein Problem.
Ich denke, wir wären uns da einig geworden, wenn man das denn so sagen kann.

Nur leider sieht der Admin das anders.
Er leistet in meinen Augen ungerechtfertigt dem Vorurteil Vorschub.
Nur aus diesem Grunde habe ich meine Beiträge hier gelöscht.
Ich lasse mir nämlich nicht nachsagen, dass meine geschriebenen Zeilen als Koi-Besitzer sich für Dritte nachteilig lesen.
Da Tommi das wohl so sieht, hab ich mich für das Löschen entschieden.

Hinzu tritt die Tatsache, dass es nun schon in kürzester zeit das zweite Mal war, dass ich mich vom Admin ansaugen lassen muß.
Bei der letzten Ozondiskussion ging es wohl auch mehr um Provokation als um reine Wissensfragen. Das haben die Beteiligten erkannt.
Nur Tommi nicht.
Im Chat wurde mir dann vorgeworfen, ich hätte beleidigende und aggressive Beiträge geschrieben, die ich anschließend wieder gelöscht hätte.
Ich hatte nur einen Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert.

Letztendlich habe ich keine gesteigerte Lust mich hier künstlich ruhigzustellen, nur weil ich bei jedem deutlichen Wort, mit dem ich immerhin nur meine persönliche Meinung vertrete, Gefahr laufe, blöd angemacht zu werden.
Admin hin oder her. Er sollte unterscheiden lernen.
Und wenn er sich auf meine Person eingeschossen hat; bitte.

Also; Deine Postings sind zwar provokant(sicherlich auch nicht ganz ohne Absicht  ) aber mit dem Ausgang hast Du herzlich wenig zu tun.
Da sollte sich lieber mal der Admin hinterfragen.

Bei Koi.de wirst Du diese Haltung nicht vertreten können Tommi!!!!



Grüße  Ole


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Servus Ole,



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hinzu tritt die Tatsache, dass es nun schon in kürzester zeit das zweite Mal war, dass ich mich vom Admin ansaugen lassen muß.
> Bei der letzten Ozondiskussion ging es wohl auch mehr um Provokation als um reine Wissensfragen. Das haben die Beteiligten erkannt.
> Nur Tommi nicht.



und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige gewesen, der wegen dem ozonkritsischen Fake da von der Seite angemacht wurde ...  Naja, sei's drum ... 



> Letztendlich habe ich keine gesteigerte Lust mich hier künstlich ruhigzustellen, nur weil ich bei jedem deutlichen Wort, mit dem ich immerhin nur meine persönliche Meinung vertrete, Gefahr laufe, blöd angemacht zu werden.



Willkommen im Club!  



> Bei Koi.de wirst Du diese Haltung nicht vertreten können Tommi!!!!



Wird er sicher auch nicht wollen. Bist Du da in Zukunft zu finden? 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo...
sagt mal,wie oft wollt ihr dieses Thema noch durchkauen????
Macht es euch spaß???

Ich finde das Kindisch....(jetzt kommt nicht an,dass ich selbst noch ein Kind bin :twisted: )

Ich finde,jeder kann seine eigenen Meinung habenaber er/sie muss sie nich in den anderen hereinzwingen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Sagt mal, Leute,

was für einen Sinn macht es, wenn Ihr Euch löschen lasst und dann munter als Gast weiterdiskutiert ? Auch Jens Dreiser taucht erstmals - als Gast, versteht sich - auf, schau an ! Wollt Ihr mit Gewalt den Gastzugang abschaffen ?

Nun will ich keineswegs darauf hinaus, dass Ihr das Posten bleiben lassen sollt, im Gegenteil. Rückschauend scheint ja auch niemand mehr so richtig zu wissen, warum die Sache eigentlich bis zum Ausscheiden eskaliert ist. Und Tommi da Vorwürfe zu machen, halte ich für wenig fair: Seit vor einiger Zeit eine Sache eskaliert ist (an der ich ja auch beteiligt war   ), hat er sich vorgenommen und das auch angekündigt, bereits bei den ersten Anzeichen ohne Rücksicht auf die Person einzuschreiten. Und jetzt soll das nicht mehr in Ordnung sein, nur, weil er die "falschen" (mit) erwischt hat ?? Ole, das erste Posting von Tommi war an beide Kontrahenten gerichtet (Ihr wart ja nun einmal die einzig Beteiligten). Im Austeilen wird Euch ja auch niemand als zu weich bezeichnen; warum also nicht hier im Forum unter Eurem bekannten Nick als Ole und Lars weitermachen ? Ich meine, es ist nichts geschehen, was endgültig sein müsste.

Wenn Euch hier aber nichts mehr hält - warum dann den Gaststatus als Kommunikationsplattform nutzen ? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Euch das noch einmal überlegt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, Leute,
> Wollt Ihr mit Gewalt den Gastzugang abschaffen ?



kein Grund zur Sorge. Liegt bei mir schlicht daran, daß ich's verpenne, mich vor dem Posten einzuloggen. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

, werde noch ganz meschugge bei den ganzen Gästepostings. Alles klar, Lars, hoffe jetzt nur, dass Ole eine Möglichkeit zum Bleiben sieht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

den worten von stefan kann ich mich nur anschließen - würde mich gerne noch ab und an mit ole anlegen   - natürlich über der gürtellinie 8) 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Feb. 2004)

Hallo 

es wäre schön , wenn die Worte von StefanS bei Ole Besinnlichkeit anregen könnten und er uns hier weiter mit seiner Kompetenz erhalten bliebe . 

@Ole
niemand möchte doch , das du dieses Forum verlässt . Überlege dir diesen Schritt doch bitte noch einmal , bisher ist doch nichts geschehen , was man nicht vergessen könnte . Und mit wem sollte ich denn nun weiter über Ozon fachsimpeln  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Ole 
Auch von mir die Bitte bleibe hier in "unserForum"
Da muss ich Azurit und den anderen zustimmen,noch ist nichts passiert was man nicht wieder kitten kann.
Also  Ole auf ein neues und zwar HIER.
 8) 
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Guten Tag,

wie gewünscht wird Ihr Account inkl. der Beiträge heute abend 24.00 Uhr gelöscht.




			
				Silvia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bitte darum das mein Zugang hier zum Forum gelöscht wird.
> Gleichzeitig bitte ich um die Löschung aller von mir verfassten Beiträge und aller über meine Person gespeicherten Daten
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

hallo,
findet ihr das nicht ein bisschen doof??
Jetzt geht mal wieder ein mitglied,warscheionlich wieder wegen diesem thema..

Ich bin dafür,dass dieser Thread gesperrt wird!!!!!!
Wenn das so weiter geht, will erst garkeiner mehr in dieses Forum kommen,weil es dann überall heisst,nee..das streiten die sich alle..da geh ich nich hin..iss vööll bllöd...blablabla......

Wenn es zwischen 2 Mitgliedern oder auch 3-4 einen besonderen Knackpunkt gibt,schlage ich vor,dass sie dieses im chat oder per pn oder mail auszutragen,und nicht damit das Forum kaputt zumachen.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo StefanS!

Ich möchte den Gaststatus nicht mißbrauchen.
Gunter hat nach einer Erklärung gefragt, die er wegen den gelöschten Posts nicht lesen konnte.
Die Erklärung habe ich ihm geschrieben. Das hielt ich für angebracht.

Die Kritik an Tommi ist m.E. durchaus berechtigt.
Er sollte es sich wohl überlegen, ob er ganz offensichtlich in Unkenntnis der eigentlichen Sachlage immer gleich dazwischen haut.
Lesen kann doch noch verlangt werden.
Schließlich ging er oder geht er davon aus, dass das Reizthema "Füttern" ist. Da hat er wohl was überlesen. Und darauf hinweisen bringts scheinbar auch nicht.
Das war eine Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen zwei Usern.
Das klappt in anderen Foren doch auch, ohne dass man so dazwischenhaut.
Warum hier nicht???? Irgendwann beruhigt sich alles. Nötigenfalls sperrt er ein Thema; aber jedem gleich mit Rausschmiß drohen?

Der Reizname scheint eher OLE zu sein. Und wir wollen ihm doch nicht zur Last fallen.   
Sorry; hab hier immer gerne diskutiert, auch mal mit Haken und Öhsen
aber das gehört zu Ole dazu, ist aber leider offensichtlich unerwünscht.
Daher komme ich dem Ansinnen des Admin gerne nach und verabschiede mich, ohne weiter den Gaststatus zu strapazieren.

@Lars: Da bin ich ab und zu zu finden.
Ich melde mich mal wenn meine Homepage fertig ist. Werde da 'ne Plauderecke einrichten  


Viele Grüße  Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Steev,

im Grunde hast du sicher recht. Hingegen den Thread sperren oder ähnliches bringt nix, weil dieses ein Art Zensur ist, die ich nicht will, denn es verlagert nur eine gewisse Art der Problematik. Ausdiskutieren ist angesagt, manche treten dabei wild um sich aus Frust, versuchen das Board zum Wanken zu bringen (zum Glück wird es bestimmten Leuten aber nicht gelingen, zuviele Leute sind hier unterwegs und wie du siehst, gehen die Beiträge trotz des Gerangels weiter), manche vertragen sich wieder zum Wohle des gemeinsamen Hobbys. 

In jedem Forum kommt es zu Stress, auf welche Art auch immer,egal ob hinter oder vor den Kulissen, bloß manche treiben es halt etwas auf die Spitze (mich manchmal eingeschlossen).

So ist das numal in unserer virtuellen Welt, wo alle nur lesen können und sich nicht in die Augen blicken. Würden sie sich persönlich kennen, wäre alle etwas leichter nur auf das Hobby zu konzentrieren, but thats life ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Ich denke, es ist bei den meisten angekommen, dass ich vermitteln und schlichten wollte. Wenn man mich mutwillig missvestehen will, geht das in Ordnung. Das war es jetzt aber auch zum Thema von meiner Seite.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*Löschung*

Guten Abend,

der Benutzer "Ole" wurde in diesem Moment gelöscht.

@Jens/Ole/Asagi03 .... oder wie du sonst noch heisst

Ich bitte dich von Gäste-Postings abzusehen,da diese hier nicht mehr erwünscht sind. Solltest du dich trotzdem genötigt sehen, noch einen weiteren Kommentar zu machen, kannst du diese gerne per E-Mail (oder auch telefonieren ?!?) an mich tun, ansonsten werde ich oder die Mods Beiträge von dir hier im Forum ohne Vorankündigung löschen.

Nochwas zum Abschluss an dich:

Auch wenn ich meine "Ermahnung/Drohung" allgemein geschrieben habe, fülltest du dich ganz alleine angesprochen, obwohl es auf beide Parteien gemünzt war, was die Anrede eigentlich verdeutlichen sollte. Hättest du mich gekannt, wüsstest du,daß wenn ich irgendwelche Probleme mit jemandem habe, diese entweder im Chat oder per PM versuche zu klären, wie von dir bereits richtig erwähnt und angeprangert.

Du solltest wissen, daß ich deine Meinung, deine Beiträge bis auf ein paar wenige immer gerne gelesen habe, auch habe ich als "Jungteichbauer" viel von deinen Vorschlägen/Ratschlägen/Tips gelernt was es heisst einen Teich zu bauen. Es liegt einfach in unser beider Blut, auf manche Äusserungen hitzig zu reagieren, das gebe ich zu, allerdings solltest du auch mal andere Meinungen akzeptieren, auch wenn sie dir nicht passen. Mir fällt es auch sehr schwer, nachzugeben, aber wenn es an der Zeit ist, mache ich das, wenn es zu der Situation passt, für Entspannung führt und ich dies auch selbst eingesehen habe (wenn es sein muss verstärkt durch Dritte). In diesem unserem jetzigen Disput stehe ich zu dem gesagten und immer mehr drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf,daß dies nur der berühmte Tropfen bei dir war, der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.

Deine Aggressionen und haltlosen Anschuldigungen z.B. in Bezug auf Pm .... du solltest wissen,daß hier auf den adminstrativen Teil des Forums seid den damaligen Anschuldigungen im Sommer mehrere Leute meines Vertrauens (nicht nur Mods) Zugriff haben, die sich jederzeit in meinem Namen, mit meinem Account einloggen können und sehr wohl kontrollieren können, was man alles so machen und einsehen kann und was nicht.

Die Anmerkung zu Koi.de ... vielleicht versuche ich ja, den Differenzen zwischen Koi- und Normalteichbesitzern auf die Spur zu kommen, aber sowas kommt dir leider nicht in den Sinn. Im sorry   , ich vergaß, ich bin ja der böse Admin, sogar noch gegen die Koi-Welt. Aber leider liegst du da absolut falsch, wie dir sicher einige Leuds auch bestätigen würden, die ich bzw. mich persönlich kennen. Du warst fast von Anfang an dabei ... da war noch nix von Koi als Forumsinhalt etc. .... erst als mehrere Koi-Besitzer dies anfragten, habe ich diese Rubrik mitaufgenommen .... weil sie auch zum Thema Gartenteich gehören !

Wie du siehst, es wäre alles eine Sache der Korrespondenz gewesen, ein bisschen mehr interne Kommunikation zwischen uns (komisch, anfangs stimmte es, auch bei dem besagten Problem "Dichteanomalie") per Mail, PM und Chat anstatt irgendwas sinnloses und unhaltbares in die Welt zu plärren .... und du wärst noch dabei, aber so ? So ziehst du dich zurück, bist beleidigt und nicht ganz unschuldig an der momentanen Situation zwischen uns beiden .... Schade,daß wir nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner gekommen sind. 

Ich wünsche dir für deine weiteren Forumsausflüge trotzdem alles Gute und hoffe, daß du ein besseres Forum findest, das deinen Ansprüchen mehr genügt als dieses hier, wo du nicht mehr von irgendjemanden wegen meines "angeblichen" Frust oder Hasses auf Vergangenes zu deiner Person, angemacht wirst und du deine Anwesenheit nicht mehr abhängig machen musst von einer Person, einem Admin, der in deinen Augen vor Überheblichkeit strotzt. Hättest du nur einen Funken Verantwortung,  gepaart mit einem bisschen Sinn für Gemeinsamkeit (auch wenn nur andere Fehler machen), würdest du mich links liegenlassen, weitermachen, den Leuten zuliebe (nicht mir), die dir immer, genau wie ich , gerne zugelesen haben.

Stattdessen machst du deinen Abgang an einem Admin fest, der nur eins im Sinn hat:

*Den Leuten eine Plattform bieten zum Austausch von Erfahrungen bezüglich des gemeinsamen Hobbys Gartenteich*

.... und nicht um irgendwelche Machtspielchen/Mobbing oder sonstwas auszuprobieren, diese haben wir im echten Leben mehr als genug.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*Re: Löschung*

Servus Tommi, 



			
				Jungteichbauer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> der Benutzer "Ole" wurde in diesem Moment gelöscht.
> 
> ...



schade, ich hatte gehofft, Du würdest die Kurve noch kriegen.  



> ... Es liegt einfach in unser beider Blut, auf manche Äusserungen hitzig zu reagieren, das gebe ich zu, allerdings solltest du auch mal andere Meinungen akzeptieren, auch wenn sie dir nicht passen. Mir fällt es auch sehr schwer, nachzugeben, aber wenn es an der Zeit ist, mache ich das, wenn es zu der Situation passt, für Entspannung führt und ich dies auch selbst eingesehen habe (wenn es sein muss verstärkt durch Dritte). In diesem unserem jetzigen Disput stehe ich zu dem gesagten und immer mehr drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf,daß dies nur der berühmte Tropfen bei dir war, der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.



Ich habe mich beim Zoff zwischen Paul und Stefan anfangs gewundert, woher dieser offensichtliche Frust kam, der da plötzlich zu lesen war. Inzwischen sehe ich ein, daß es in dem Forum hier nicht machbar ist, bestimmte Themen wirklich kontrovers zu diskutieren. Du tust Dir und dem Forum keinen Gefallen, wenn Du als Admin schon im ersten Anlauf mit "weitergehenden Maßnahmen" drohst. Ich empfand das als lächerlich, als ich der Empfänger war. Ole geht es offenbar nicht besser. Was erreichtst Du mit der Tour? Warum glaubst Du, daß man sich hier verbal auf die Schippe nehmen läßt, nur um bei Dir nicht in Ungnade zu fallen? Bevor ich das tue, halte ich hier lieber die Klappe. 



> Die Anmerkung zu Koi.de ... vielleicht versuche ich ja, den Differenzen zwischen Koi- und Normalteichbesitzern auf die Spur zu kommen, aber sowas kommt dir leider nicht in den Sinn. Im sorry   , ich vergaß, ich bin ja der böse Admin, sogar noch gegen die Koi-Welt.



Hey, wer Dich persönlich kennt, weiß nach dem Spruch wahrscheinlich nicht, ob er lachen oder heulen soll ...  Wenn Du die "Spur" suchst, mußt Du zu Anfang nicht weit gehen ... 

Sei so gut und lösche bei Gelegenheit auch meinen Account. Ist garantiert besser für uns beide. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*Re: Löschung*

Hallo Lars,

ich werde sicherlich keine Diskussion mit dir eingehen, weil du ganz genau weisst warum.

Deinen Account werde ich bei "Gelegenheit" wie gewünscht löschen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Tommi
Ich kann mich den Worten von Lars nur anschließen.
Es kann doch nicht sein, Das Du immer dann wenn sich irgendeiner gegen 
verbale Angriffe wehrt, von Dir gleich mit einem Rausschmiss
bedroht wird.Es wäre meiner Meinung besser wenn sich der Adm. ein wenig
 aus solchen Sachen raushalten würde.Dann würde sich meiner Meinung manches 
 von selber einrenken.Aber so fühlt man sich auch noch von Dir angegriffen.
Wir sind hier nicht im Nonnenforum,da muss man schon mal etwas aushalten können.
Und wenn so ein Schreiberling wie Gunter und sein Sponsor der Herr Riedel
ihre Sachen hier ablassen,dann ist das für mich doch die pure Provokation.
Dann muss dem Gunter und seinem Herrn Riedel doch klar sein was nun kommt.
Aber beide lehnen sich zurück und lachen sich ins Fäustchen.
Und Gunter besitzt noch die Frechheit und fragt was denn eigendlich los ist.
Da kann man nur staunen über so viel Frechheit.
Aber wie auch immer SIE haben es erreicht.Wieder sind einige Stänkerer
aus diesem Forum gegangen.Da ich im Grunde genau so bin wie OLE und Lars
möchte ich mich ihnen anschliessen.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Paul,

dein Account wird wie gewünscht gelöscht.

Desweiteren möchte ich dich bitten, den Linkverweis auf unser Forum von deiner HP zu nehmen. Danke.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Guten morgen,

ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen mich in Zukunft aus solchen Beiträgen herauszuhalten und habe dies auch hier gepostet:


			
				Gunter schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Rat werde ich versuchen zu befolgen.



Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich mir alles gefallen lassen.
Bis heute weis ich nicht was Ole als Antwort auf meine Antwort seiner Frage geschrieben hat.

Leider kann ich hier nicht (mehr) als Gast schreiben, daß dürfen wohl nur andere, denn sonst hätte ich
Auch gerne als Gast mitdisskutiert und die Verwirrung die durch die Gästepostings entstanden  sind noch vergrößert.

Aber ich hatte ja gesagt, daß ich mich heraushalten wollte.

Wenn mir mal irgendwer sagen könnte was ich hier verbrochen habe, damit es anderen erlaubt ist derartig über mich herzuziehen: 



			
				paul schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tommi
> ......... Und wenn so ein Schreiberling wie Gunter und sein Sponsor der Herr Riedel
> ihre Sachen hier ablassen,dann ist das für mich doch die pure Provokation.
> Dann muss dem Gunter und seinem Herrn Riedel doch klar sein was nun kommt.
> ...



Hallo Paul, 

leider sind mir Deine Sponsoren nicht bekannt. Ich sponsere mich durch Arbeit, die dazu noch meist an den Wochenenden erledigt werden muß. Darum konnte ich leider nicht lesen was Ole schrieb. Bisher hat mir das auch noch keiner mitgeteilt obwohl ich nachgefragt habe.

Weder habe ich eine Sponsor noch lache ich mir ins Fäustchen und das ich nachfrage was mir vorgeworfen wird ist doch wohl selbstverständlich.
So lange ich darauf keine umfassende Antwort bekomme muß ich eben feststellen, daß eigentlich nichts gegen mich vorliegt.
Von meinen Beiträgen ist bisher noch keiner gelöscht worden. Es ist also nachzulesen was ich geschrieben habe. Dagegen sind die Beiträge von Ole (leider) nicht mehr existent.

Es gab da mal irgend einen Werbespruch: „Wer ist eigentlich Paul ????“

So,
und dann möchte ich abschließend noch eines ergänzen, was ich bisher nicht getan habe, weil ich ja heraus halten wollte.



			
				Gunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Patrick,
> wenn ich schon gestichelt haben soll, dann doch eher gegen Dich:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Gunter

weisst du überhaupt noch was du willst ? Ausser scheinheilig nachfragen und Öl aufs Feuer schütten wohl nichts  oder ? Du bist auf die eine oder andere Art wohl vorbelastet . Du bist dir ja noch nicht mahl sicher wie du wen angreifen sollst . Lass es besser , der nächste Versuch geht nach hinten los .
Bevor du hier versuchst , weiter Unruhe zu stiften , nutzt du besser die Zeit , um dein Profil richtig auszufüllen . Dies scheint dir ja auch noch nicht so ganz gelungen zu sein . 
Und solch sinnlosen Satz " wer ist eigentlich Paul " den kannst du dir echt sparen . Paul ist ein Mensch , dem du wohl nie das Wasser reichen kannst .


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

hier meine Antwort zu Deinem Beitrag (die dazwischenliegenden haben mit Deiner Frage oft nichts zu tun).

Ich füttere meine Goldis noch nicht. Erst wenn das Wasser dauerhaft die 10 Grad Grenze übersteigt, bekommen sie ihr erstes Futter. Meistens Ende März/Anfang April. Bei den momentan milden Temperaturen betteln sie auch schon. Den Goldis hat es bisher nicht geschadet. Ich fütter im Sommer aber auch nur, damit sich an die Fütterung (und damit an mich) gewöhnen.

Bei Karpfen mag das ganz anders aussehen.

Viele Grüße
Goldi


----------

